
Apple Removes Apps That Expose Encrypted Traffic - Sami_Lehtinen
https://threatpost.com/apple-removes-apps-that-expose-encrypted-traffic/114992/
======
ChuckMcM
Interesting that Apple is proactively killing apps with superfish like
capabilities.

~~~
ap3
Better yet if these apps that install root certificates on the phone would get
caught in the app store approval process before making it to users devices

